
Probabilistic Programming and Bayesian Methods for Hackers - geeku
http://nbviewer.ipython.org/github/CamDavidsonPilon/Probabilistic-Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/blob/master/Chapter1_Introduction/Chapter1_Introduction.ipynb
======
gabemart
Gah, this reminds me so strongly of undergraduate Economics, where all the
textual information and explanation was completely clear to me and all the
manipulation of formulae was completely impenetrable to me. I deeply regret
not studying maths to a higher level. There is an entire language of symbols
and notation that I don't understand, and it's frustrating because I imagine
the symbols and notation are trivial in difficulty to learn compared to the
underlying logic of the operations.

~~~
zackmorris
I feel the same way whenever I think about quantum mechanics, fluid dynamics,
thermodynamics, medical terminology, probability/statistics, functional
programming, APL, and internal combustion engine repair manuals. For me, the
biggest barrier to grokking something is almost always terminology.

I'm not sure if not knowing is better or worse than forgetting. I used to
really excel at multivariable calculus and now I have to ask people on physics
forums or wolfram alpha to solve basic integrations. I really, really wish
they made Cliffs Notes for people who already learned something. For example I
think every college course should have on the order of a one hour review video
that covers everything. Maybe a hybrid of spaced interval learning and Khan
Academy.

------
gmfawcett
> If frequentist and Bayesian inference were programming functions, with
> inputs being statistical problems, then the two would be different in what
> they return to the user. The frequentist inference function would return a
> number, representing an estimate (typically a summary statistic like the
> sample average etc.), whereas the Bayesian function would return
> probabilities.

Wouldn't a "frequentist inference function" typically return a probability
distribution, not a summary statistic?

------
krick
I just love that IPython-driven style of explanation becoming popular. I wish
there will still be appearing more of this. Maybe something a little more
advanced: I guess Bayesian methods is something most of us already know.

------
danso
I hate being one of the, "Hey this isn't the original title, downvote!" but
the submitted title here doesn't do justice to the already relevant title of
the OP, and the breadth of OP's material:

"Probabilistic Programming and Bayesian Methods for Hackers"

This is truly a labor of love, and at version 0.1, very readable. I got
through about half of it on the subway ride to work.

------
steveklabnik
Every time I see "Bayesian Probability," I mentally re-load
[http://plover.net/~bonds/cultofbayes.html](http://plover.net/~bonds/cultofbayes.html)

Love the statistics, hate the cult.

------
plg
A really great start. Keep it up!

Would be helpful to have a version that doesn't depend on internet
connectivity... e.g. so I can read it on my iPad offline.

Does iPython easily allow saving as a pdf?

~~~
elsherbini
"printing" it as a pdf works sort of ok. Also, you should be able to view it
in an ipython notebook running locally offline on a traditional computer.

------
geeku
The movie "12 angry men" sounds like a Bayesian inference, starts with some
assumption and then changes over new information.

